# 4 two year old cats need a loving home in pueblo,co



## cat girl (May 8, 2010)

2 males must go together and 2 females must go together i raised them ever since they were kittens but i can't keep because my landlord is forcing me to get rid of my cats it either find a new home for them or get kick out all cats are spayed and neutered they are also litter box trained please help me find loving homes for my cats 3 black 1 white here are some pics of 2 of my cats i will take pics of the other 2 later i don't want to take them to the shelter because the last time i did and they killed one of my cats without telling me i not asking any money for them just that they get good loving homes http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/2003 ... 636.th.jpg http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/6886/0929081257.th.jpg


----------



## cat girl (May 8, 2010)

All cats got adopted thanks for looking


----------

